# Vintage Space Kit Values?



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Hi Guys,

A good friend of mine does estate sales and came across quite a stash lately. He asked me to ask the experts (you guys) about some of the values. I'm hoping you can help. I know some of these have been re-issued but all of these kits are originals from the 50s and 60s and I've included an issue date where I can (I'm working from a photo of stacked kits). Kits are complete in box, some parts still on sprues, without cello. Boxes range from fair to very good. Thanks in advance!

Revell Space Station 1959
Revell Apollo Lunar Spacecraft 1967
Revell Space Pursuit 1968
Revell Atomic Space Explorer Solaris 1968
IMAI Thunderbirds Thunderbird 2 (date unknown Kit No 1-721)
IMAI Thunderbirds Thunderbird 1 (date unknown same vintage as above)
Lincoln International Thunderbirds Lady Penelope's Fab 1 (date unknown)
Monogram U.S. Space Missiles (date unknown Kit No PS221-300)
Aurora Pan-Am Space Clipper 1968
AMT USS Enterprise 1966 (non-lighted)
AMT Klingon Battle Cruiser 1968


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I think the Revell Space Station, Space pursuit, and Solaris are rare so they should bring a good value.

I'm not sure about the 2001 clipper, I'm guessing the Moebius release will draw down the value a bit.

I think the rest are common place.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

The Thunderbirds kits should be '67-68 if memory serves. Those were available at Woolco mainly. hah, nobody remembers Woolco I expect. 

The Revell space kits, Space Pursuit and Solaris in particular were staples at Kresge's toy department.

I hate to say this but this sounds like a box of kits I would have snagged if the time machine worked... 

Revell did a space station?


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Depending on condition, the Revell Space Station should bring you anywhere from $600 to $2000. The Solaris and Space Pursuit are re-issues of the Helios so are much less valuable, maybe $300. I don't know the Thunderbirds kits values at all, and all the rest are currently available in re-issues, but if they are original issues, they should still be $100 to several $100s each. 
Get these appraised properly!! Much depends on the condition of the boxes. The Revell Space Station is considered the Holy Grail of all space kits. See:
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/space-modelers/conversations/messages/99347

While you're at the Yahoo Space Group, post your question there. Especially see if you can get an answer from Matt Irvine.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

starseeker said:


> Depending on condition, the Revell Space Station should bring you anywhere from $600 to $2000. The Solaris and Space Pursuit are re-issues of the Helios so are much less valuable, maybe $300. I don't know the Thunderbirds kits values at all, and all the rest are currently available in re-issues, but if they are original issues, they should still be $100 to several $100s each.
> Get these appraised properly!! Much depends on the condition of the boxes. The Revell Space Station is considered the Holy Grail of all space kits. See:
> https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/space-modelers/conversations/messages/99347
> 
> While you're at the Yahoo Space Group, post your question there. Especially see if you can get an answer from Matt Irvine.


I can't seem to find anything on the station. That auction referenced seems to have been pulled. 

Fantastic Plastics 'museum' doesn't show it. I'm itching with curiosity now! 

ETA: OK, Bing came through for me. That is kinda neat. I'd love to see a re-pop that I could afford. Technical question for the other space heads: It seems the concept is like a mini O'Neil Colony, with counter-rotating cylinders mated at a waist point for docking and airlocks. It strikes me they can't be rotating fast enough for 1 g, not enough diameter to quell motion sickness. I guess even a fraction of a g would be more healthy than free-fall...


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

http://www.scalemates.com/products/product.php?id=193869

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627981188447/


The good ole days.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

OMG, I want the Space Pursuit and the Solaris!
Such great memories of playing with those as a kid.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Best way to see what those kits actually sell for is to look at ended auctions on eBay. The Revell kits will be valuable. The Monogram missile kit can be worthwhile. The AMT Trek kits are pretty common. Only the Aurora boxings really bring obscene amounts of money. Even the light up kits don't usually command too much.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Zorro, that's a pretty impressive stash. Above all however (depending on condition) that `59 Revell Space Station could fetch quite a bundle.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Eldon Moon Survey is a pretty cool kit too.

http://s55.photobucket.com/user/Hooty1957/library/Eldon Moon Survey?sort=2&page=1


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Thanks, guys. What is amazing is what I've listed is probably 5% of what he has found so far in this one house -lots more model kits including Aurora figure kits, cars, airplanes, military kits - board games, slot cars, tether cars, lots of Japanese tin wind-ups, complete Marx playsets in original boxes, Mattel Thingmakers, IDEAL Batman and WW II toys - some never removed from their original MINT boxes!! It's a phenomenal find!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Zorro said:


> Thanks, guys. What is amazing is what I've listed is probably 5% of what he has found so far in this one house -lots more model kits including Aurora figure kits, cars, airplanes, military kits - board games, slot cars, tether cars, lots of Japanese tin wind-ups, complete Marx playsets in original boxes, Mattel Thingmakers, IDEAL Batman and WW II toys - some never removed from their original MINT boxes!! It's a phenomenal find!


I'll tell ya, that sounds more like something that should have an auction house deal with the selling then trying to part it all out one item at a time. 

Or, in my perfect impossible fantasy world, worked into some form of museum, preserving everything. 

I wonder, this almost sounds like the estate was from a person who was a toy wholeseller, working a local distribution warehouse, the way it was done in the old days of five and dimes and local department store toy departments. IF there is a cache of Remco 'Monkey Division' stuff I would lose my mind.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

No Monkey Division yet but he has come across a loose Johnny 7 OMA and loose remote control Tiger Joe Tank plus one of these absolutely MIB (looks just as good the one in this pic).


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

spawndude said:


> Eldon Moon Survey is a pretty cool kit too.
> 
> http://s55.photobucket.com/user/Hooty1957/library/Eldon Moon Survey?sort=2&page=1


That's pretty awesome. I mean, kinda crude and all because that's the way things were but man, so much imagination! It's almost like a Major Matt Mason diorama!

Is that supposed to be a robot assistant, or a soft landed probe the Astronauts have found (like one of the Apollo landings that went looking for a Surveyor lander) or just some...space thing? 

I had completely forgotten that Eldon made plastic kits. I suddenly have memories of the Pink Panther show car and that miserable slice of pink felt one was supposed to glue in the interior as faux pink shag carpet. 

And then there were their little 'match box' model kits. Those were neat. 

Thank you for sharing this pic!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Zorro said:


> No Monkey Division yet but he has come across a loose Johnny 7 OMA and loose remote control Tiger Joe Tank plus one of these absolutely MIB (looks just as good the one in this pic).


Man, if the treads on the Tiger Joe tank are somehow still intact...

It's funny, it really is. It's almost as if someone had read my brain over the years, as if it was me living during that time and keeping examples of interesting and memorable and beloved things.

What was that Topper line of 'realistic' toy guns, the ones with removable mags and firing plastic bullets from plastic shells? I think the 'army' branded line was Johnny Eagle, there was a 'western' and 'big game hunter' line as well. Those would be wonderful to see again. I have many, many fond memories of those. 

I have a hunch the late gentleman may have concentrated more on the spy and fantasy toy guns of the era, however.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Zorro said:


> Thanks, guys. What is amazing is what I've listed is probably 5% of what he has found so far in this one house -lots more model kits including Aurora figure kits, cars, airplanes, military kits - board games, slot cars, tether cars, lots of Japanese tin wind-ups, complete Marx playsets in original boxes, Mattel Thingmakers, IDEAL Batman and WW II toys - some never removed from their original MINT boxes!! It's a phenomenal find!


Sounds to me like the owner must have in some way been involved in toy collecting. The condition, type, and variety of items suggest it was intentional and not just some toys leftover from childhood.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Zorro said:


> No Monkey Division yet but he has come across a loose Johnny 7 OMA and loose remote control Tiger Joe Tank plus one of these absolutely MIB (looks just as good the one in this pic).


Me and my Johnny Seven!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

John P said:


> Me and my Johnny Seven!


Thus anticipating some cities that combine Police and Fire into one Public Safety service.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Steve H said:


> Thus anticipating some cities that combine Police and Fire into one Public Safety service.


With argyle socks as part of the uniform.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Zorro said:


> With argyle socks as part of the uniform.


Hey, it was the custom of the day! 

I approve of the faux microphone, either he's calling for some miscreant to surrender or face the massive firepower of the Johnny 7 OMA, or he's waiting for backup.

He IS a Texaco Fire Chief after all. 

(John, not making fun, just having fun. I have completely embarrassing pics of me and my James Bond Attache Case...  )


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Always wanted a Johnny Seven. Got a Secret Sam. Not so bad! :thumbsup:


----------

